
Ask HN: What Interests Developers in Voice User Interfaces? - seonsakke
So what ticks you - or people you know? (I&#x27;m thinking on what to write on the subject and would like to pick something people would find interesting)
======
seonsakke
I'm especially interested in natural-language user interfaces in the closed up
ecosystems (such as Siri, Google Assistant, or Alexa), and then those
solutions that are more open.

~~~
thedevindevops
[https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-
core](https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core) is open.

